# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > گفتگو: برنامه ی چت - Open Source

## pe32_64

این برنامه ی چت رو خودم با MFC نوشتم.
برنامه تحت lan تا 64 نفر رو پوشش میده 
اگه واسعه توسعه  اش  کمکم می کنی به من ایمیل بزن 
emailpeyman@gmail.com

download

----------


## stahad1

این برنامه چت کلاینت و طرف سرور نداره در ضمن طرف مقابل هم باید این برنامه را داشته باشد

----------


## pe32_64

> این برنامه چت کلاینت و طرف سرور نداره در ضمن طرف مقابل هم باید این برنامه را داشته باشد


نه آقا .کی همچین حرفی زده.
تو فایل پیوست دوتا پوشه هست:
1-EasyChatServer(سرور که باید در یک رایانه اجرا شود.)
2-EasyChat(کلاینت که تا حدود 64 تا می تونن باشن در رایانه های مختلف)
مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## kiarashk

> نه آقا .کی همچین حرفی زده.
> تو فایل پیوست دوتا پوشه هست:
> 1-EasyChatServer(سرور که باید در یک رایانه اجرا شود.)
> 2-EasyChat(کلاینت که تا حدود 64 تا می تونن باشن در رایانه های مختلف)
> مشکل کجاست؟


من C++‎ بلد نيستم و البته تازه شروع كردم اما يكي از كارام Software desgining هست بدم نمي اد برات بدنه برنامه رو طراحي كنم اگه دوست داشتي يا پ خ بده يا به اون ايميل هاي اين زير ايميل بزن

----------


## stahad1

منیشه یکی بگه این mfcچیه و با چی باید مقایسه ش کنی

----------


## fakhravari

تالار اشباه نیومدی؟

----------

